# Mailing packages from Italy



## Bec0203

Hi, 

Can anyone give me advice on the most reliable and economical way to send small packages from Italy (mostly to Australia)? I am starting an online homewear business and want to be sure my customers receive their parcels. I have heard the Italian postal service is not particularly reliable.

Any advice on where to find information on duties would also be a bonus.

Thanks.


----------



## fede

I think "Paccocelere1" or "Paccocelere3" (services powered by Poste Italiane) are reliable.
I've never had any problem with these kind of services...but never used for business!
Or just have a look to DHL or TNT, maybe they have commercial offers for professional activities.


----------



## Evo7

Hi what size/weight roughly will the parcels be? There are no duties to be paid by yourself or the customers in oz if that's what you mean .


----------



## fede

I suppose there are duties for sure, if the shipping is for business, but I think you have to ask at the post office for those...When I sent abroad it was a gift, so I declared just that it was a gift and didn't pay any duty.
About size and weight, have a look at this link: Estero - Paccocelere internazionale
You can download prices and fares


----------



## Evo7

If you are taking about customs tax the there isn't any too be paid when sending to Australia,customs tax are payable in USA, Brazil etc some Eu like Norway but 100% Australia don't pay customs tax when receiving from EU & also any customs tax that is due to the other countries that pay it the recipient pays it not the sender but again these can be avoided by marking as a gift & low value buy Italy to Aus does not fall into this .


----------



## fede

Evo7 said:


> If you are taking about customs tax the there isn't any too be paid when sending to Australia,customs tax are payable in USA, Brazil etc some Eu like Norway but 100% Australia don't pay customs tax when receiving from EU & also any customs tax that is due to the other countries that pay it the recipient pays it not the sender but again these can be avoided by marking as a gift & low value buy Italy to Aus does not fall into this .


This is news! I didn't know about this peculiarity of Australia. Thanks!
Have you looked at the web site of Poste Italiane?!


----------



## Bec0203

Thanks everyone for the advice. I will look into the options suggested. Cheers.


----------

